# Tossidins Space wolf project (W.I.P.)



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello everyone! This is going to be my third project, and I would like to introduse myself alittle 

When the new Space wolves codex came out, I had always thought, and still did, that space wolves were boring, and not really to my liking. When I saw JotwW, I was like omgwtfbbq, broken stupid codex! I hate space wolves!
It was on a day I was raiding the store for W40k books that I came over the Space wolves omnibus, and thought that it could be a good read, even if I disliked em.
That was a mistake. It did not just make me love their fluff, but it made me like it so much I knew I had to start an army of them! 

You see, the fluff of an army is maybe the most important factor for me, and next comes painting. Then last, gaming, though I wont play with a bad codex, as I'm kind of a power gamer, always trying to be as good as possible.
So, as I am now addicted to the wolves, I am trying to make good time painting, though if you saw any of my other projects, you will know that I am a WERY slow painter 

I have decided that I will paint every model in the army to my best. Cause that is the only way I really like to paint, spending hour after hour on every model :grin:

So, what to do... Before christmas, I bought some Grey hunters and a Battleforce, so I had something to start gaming and practising with. Then, for Christmas, I got another Battleforce, a Rhino, 2 sets of Wolf Guard Termis, and no less than 3 Canis wolfborn (Someone must have made a mstake here )!!!
Couple that up with all the other SM thiings I have lying around, I have much to work with!

But guess what I have painted in 2 months!? 1 Grey hunter!!!!! Woohoo......
I said I was a slow painter, didn't I? 

Anyway, here is what I have done to now. I ask of you guys your C&C, cause this is going to be my most awsome army, and I need to know if there is anything you think I can do better 

So, after Wall of text(.....), here are the pics.
First, my finished Grey hunter:




























My converted Runepriest:




























And last, my start at a Wolf guard terminator (used like 5 hours as of now, and more to go..!!)












What do you guys think? I am really wondering what people think of my choice of main colour, and what you think of my Runepriest, which is my first attempt at a real conversion 
It was doomed to become Ragnars great Company after I read the Omnibus, and I am trying to freehand the symbol, what Do you think of it? (Decals is not an option, cause I hate em, it feels like cheating )

C&C Welcome!

/Tossidin :victory:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I love your wolves, Tossidin. Good job on your rune priest, if the scroll on the shoulder does look a bit large. I sympathize with your slow painting, though at the best quality. I might start my own log eventually when I have time, but look forward to seeing your log and army come together. Many happy paintings and go chase a car, you mangy mutt!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The finished hunter looks excellent Tossidin and I don't think you need to worry about the freehand symbol at all as I didn't even realize it was freehand at first. In fact, the only real criticisms I have are regarding the priest: the scroll on the left arm and the staff are way too thick with edges that are too rounded. I don't want to bum you out or seem to be coming down too hard on you but you may want to redo those and get them a bit thinner and sharper. It will be worth it.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hehe, I love getting critisism. it makes me try to do better :grin:

I think I will follow your advice on the Runepriest, though it will have to wait until I am finished with the Termi


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with THe Wriaithlord the only real criticism is the scrolls and parchment on the priest. I think your freehand is great and I didn't realize it was free hand until you mentioned it. 
I don't really like the left foot it looks to much like a fanatasy figure. Maybe if you took some greent stuff or filed it donw and rounded the boot a little more to look like 40K runepriest it would fit in a little more with 40K. 

I think this is really great and only needs a few tweeks to make it incredible.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, it took about 3x the time even I expected it to take, but I finally got around to finish the Wolf guard terminator!!! :victory:


It took ages, and I shudder when I think about it, that I am going to paint a whole Space wolves army like this, AND a blood angels army! 

Anyway, here is the pictures, I hope you like them, and you are welcome to give me any C&C you can think of! 






































The base is not going to stay that way, but I dont have the materials to make em how I want them yet.

As said, C&C welcome! 

/Tossidin


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great job, very tidy and would really pop out on a table. Great job. +rep


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

very nice, very tidy and i love that yellow. They really pop and stand out. Keep up the great work


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That WG is beautiful. So good you're making me think twice about posting my own SW project log. +rep.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! :victory:

I hope to get started on some more today, but I have a religiontest tomorrow, so I don't have to much time... 
And Khorne's Fist, post em up! We need more puppys!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow those are some of the best SW I have seen. A whole army of them would be amazing. I feel your pain of slow painting, I had a 5 month Summer holiday and in that time I only manged to paint 20 Orks, did not even make a dent in my army.

Keep up the great work, cant wait to see more of those terminators .


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha! That beats even me! 

Anyway, someone sent me a message asking me how I did the yellow, so I thought I could post it here 

Yellow is, by far, the hardest colour I have ever painted, and I'm not completely happy with it yet 
How I do it, is that I start with *Iyanden Darksun* (Foundation colour), and so layer upon layer until it is completely yellow. I then use MANY layers of *Golden yellow*, until it is as yellow as I care to get it. (This is the annoying part)
*EDIT:* I also use a wash of *Gryphone Sephia* after I have done some layers of *Golden yellow*, only in crevises and corners, to help with the shading
I then Highlight using a mix of *white* and *Golden yellow*, and then create another, more extreme highlight, mixing in even more white.
Thats how I do my yellow. If someone has a better idea how to do it, feel welcome to share it with us


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

That is how I do the yellow for my bad moons but once I have done the *Iyanden darksun* I give it a wash of very watered down* Dark flesh*. It might not work as well on the flat armour SM have but with my ork cloth it works well and helps with shading.

The worst thing about my slow painting was I painted 20 Stormboyz and none of my lists use them but they are such great models I could not leave them alone.

Well I decided to subscribe to this thread, as I think we will see some great things.
Was just looking over your models again and I really like the way you did the chest eagles.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hehe thanks 

Forgot to mention, after I do some Golden yellow, I give it a wash of Gryphone Sephia to make shading, but I wash only the places I want shadong mind you. I'll edit it in


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work Tossidin!!!
Your yellow has come out very well and as you have already said....yellow is a pain to paint well!!....still learning myself!!
:wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

VERY nicely done mate. I would rep you if it would let me.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks :victory:

I hope to get more done soon, (for me that could mean 1-2 weeks ), but I have a religion test today, and driving test to get my driving license tomorrow. (woohoo) 

Anyway, I expect I will be painting on my grey hunters now, and their designated wolf guard. I try to have my terminators and characters as a treat for myself when I have painted some more stand and file troops.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello again everyone! As I am slowly painting myself through my models, the idea hit me that I could show some of my work in progress, so people can see that I am actually doing something, and not just hanging around on modern warfare 2! 

So, here is proof! I am doing something worthwile!!! 

Wolfguard









"Standardbearer"


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Tossidin, beautiful models. Really impressive. You are really doing the Space Wolves justice. My favorite all time model is a space wolf, the original bjorn the fell handed dread. I haven't been game to paint him yet. Rep for your fantastic work.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The facial detail is beyond belief absolutely fantastic
That is staggering
+rep as soon as you answer two little questions well if you dont mind divulging your secrets to a terrible painter

What colouring did you use on the skin, the shading is perfect for the rohirrim im trying to do
Secondly the aquilla, you got like a little bronzy rust effect what did you use for that

Fantastic again cheers bud


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! :victory:

Of course I would like to share my little secrets with you, I hate it when people treat theyr painting like some holy, personal thing that they can't share 

Regarding the skintone, it really feels like cheating. It comes down to one simple word: Wash (Skill on a tin, as my friend Cruor likes to say).
Well, it isn't cheating, it is just so easy ^^

What I do, is that I start out with Tallarn flesh (The fondation flesh colour anyway), Then I mix it with some bleached bone, 50/50 i think (I really need to take notes of how I do things), and highlight all the areas of the face I want lighter. Then I mix the 2 colours again, but 75/25 this time, and make extreme highlights where I want it. 

Then comes the part that really makes it work, a wash of Ogryn flesh, or was it Gryphone sephia?! You could try them both 
That's really it 

I suggest you do the eyes first, as you can just paint around them afterwards when starting on the skintone.


Regarding the aquila thouhg, I actually don't remember how I did it!  The concept is starting out with a wery dark, bronze colour (Dwarf bronze, Scorched bronze, chaos black and mithril silver). Then I just mic more and more mithril silver into the mix, and drag it more and more outwards, until I have a nearly pure silvercolour on the wery edges.

When I did it, I felt like trying something new, and I really hate it that I didn't take notes of how I did it, trusting I would remember. I remember the concept though 

Hope it helps, or at least gives you some ideas to work with


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey! I got a mention! I think that, + the fact that you referenced my awesome quote, and your awesome painting abilities deserves some rep! You deserve it!

_once I'm able to T_T_


----------



## Templar Bones (Jan 12, 2010)

Your painting really does ole ragnar justice. To see an entire army painted up to that standard would be a sight to see. 

Two things, firstly on your initial Grey Hunter the thing that stood out (or didn't) was his chainsword. Maybe a little of that magic yellow on the blade would make the teeth contrast a bit. Second, not to take time from your methodical painting progress but, did ya know theres a Space Wolf Omnibus Two? I just started reading it. The first one blew me away and decided for me just what scheme my space marines were going to get.:grin:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I just finished reading it, and it was AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin:
Reading the first omnibus decided it all for me too ^^

You got me on the chainsword, I am planning to have some red markings on em, but haven't got areound to doing it, as I am to lazy. Started on a rhino 2 days ago, but I don't have any more finished models to show as of yet, as usual


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicely done so far! Your finished wolves look great and a group of these on the table would be quite a show. Well done:victory:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey again all! Long time since any updates, so I thought to share with you my latest work. It is a really WIP Rhino, and I have used something around 10-15 hours(!) as of now.
I am really liking how it is turning out, and I haven't even started to highlight ^^

Now, I want to make some freehand on it, and I thought that I would put a triangular, yellow shape on the large hatches in pic. 3, and then make Ragnars wolfhead on top of that again. How do you think that would look? If you think you have a better idea, you are wery welcome to share it with me 

The Rhino is a little darker in colour, but the light I do my pictures in shows it a little lighter. (Which, honestly makes it look a little better, sadly. It feels like cheating )





























C&C is, as always, welcome! :victory:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking paint jobs. I always had problems getting the space wolf grey looking good, how did you do it?

Nice to know someone else struggles getting their painting done quickly. :biggrin:


Keep up the good work:good:


----------



## Templar Bones (Jan 12, 2010)

Rhino is lookin good, are you talkin about puttin the symbol on top of the hatch itself or bigger where it covers both of em and the rhino too? And are you gunna weather it or leave it show-room fresh? :biggrin:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

My space wolves grey is a mix of *Fenrisian grey *and *Space wolves grey*

I am going to put the symbol only upon the hatches, or I am afraid it may get too big 

Thanks for nice comments, I am hoping to continue on it today :victory:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very smooth coating there mate looks great and very neat. Cant wait to see what going to be on it lol. 

:bye:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

i finally got around to do something, ans I think I have finished the freehand on the hatches! Just needs some cleanup.

I am wondering if highlighting around the wolf ehad would give it more deapth, or if I should leave it as it is. Opinions? 

I also converted a Ragnar blackmane for an apocalypse game on saturday, and I would like to see what people think of him? Simple conversion nearly only using the Spae wolf pack box 

Pictures:




























Ragnar:


















C&C welcome! :victory:

Ps: Really looking forward to getting that rhino done now.......


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

you did an excellent job base coating that rhino, the blue is very smooth and I cannot wait to see some detal work on it.

+rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks man!

Hope to get more done soon, but I must prioitate school, unfortunately


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The rhino is squeaky clean, that's an incredibly smooth paint job :good:

Ragnar looks great too, massive +rep for extended chainsword, though the joint needs tidying up a bit


----------



## sonofwar (Feb 14, 2008)

Wonderful wolves here mate! Yeah, I was the same. SW were ok, then I read the omnibus and just fell head first into em! Havent looked back either!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmmm, finding my project log in page 3 must mean I am as slow as I expected! 

Just got something done, the wolf guard with powerfist and combi melta, and my converted runepriest, that I think I will try to paint using a method Ragnar tought me 

What do you think guys?

Wolf guard (not my best model, but it got ok in the end):














































Rune priest:





































C&C is, as always, welcome! If you feel something is wrong, please tell me! :victory:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Shameless Bump :wasntme:

I would really apreciate some C&C on the runepriest if someone would take the time, as I am soon going to paint him, and if I am to change something it will have to be before that


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I really wanna do Space Puppies now... But I have no money... :cray:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> Shameless Bump :wasntme:
> 
> I would really apreciate some C&C on the runepriest if someone would take the time, as I am soon going to paint him, and if I am to change something it will have to be before that


The pose is great and the majority of the sculpting is really good.

My only qualms would be the piping around the staff and the skull thing under his left shoulderpad. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be a shield or a scroll? Those 2 bits just seem a little shaky compared to the great work you've done on the pelts.

Hope this helps :good:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Varakir said:


> The pose is great and the majority of the sculpting is really good.
> 
> My only qualms would be the piping around the staff and the skull thing under his left shoulderpad. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be a shield or a scroll? Those 2 bits just seem a little shaky compared to the great work you've done on the pelts.
> 
> Hope this helps :good:


Thanks  

The skull thingy is meant to be leather, maybe with some runes inscripted.
The thing around the staff (which I am not sure myself what is the purpose of), doesn't need to be to symetrical or anything, it is more just to have something there 
May have to remove it tbh.

"I really wanna do Space Puppies now... But I have no money... :cray: "

Need moar puppys!!!!! :cray:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The WG is really nice, but I'm not a big fan of the rune priest. That head just reminds me of Heihachi Mishima from Tekken. As already said, the piping on the staff just doesn't look right. The head of the crozius just doesn't look SW enough either. On the whole I just don't think the model works. I hate to say that, considering the high standards you've already set yourself, but that's how it is for me. Sorry.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

"You hurt my feelings" :crayKidding)

Head reminds you of Tekken? Hmmm, not me, as I never play tekken. I like the head, and it is gonna stay, as I feel it will look really good, and the expression suits the model in my opinion. I believe it goes on personal preferences 
The piping, everyone hates it, so I will remove it.
The crozius, which is going to be a runic weapon, may be looking "to little" like space wolves, but I feel that it represents that space wolves are more than just space wolves, they are a part of the imperium after all, and I feel that it kind of represents that. (personal preferences etc. ^^)

And don't get me wrong, I really apreciate that you tell me your opinion, thanks man! :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I _think _the Runeweapon is going to look good. However, I am never sure about conversions until the base coat goes on; before the different materials do not gel.

The pelt is very impressive work; did you use a shaped tool or is it knife-work?


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks. I only put on a layer of greenstuff on the cloak, and cut it in random pieces downwards 
Edit: Using a knife.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Heihachi Mishima. See the similarity?k:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I see what you mean!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Last two pics are looking good Tossidin. I would suggest that the skull on the one dudes shoulder pad needs a bit of clean up but otherwise the model looks good.

Khorne's Fist: LOL!!!


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm really impressed. As someone who's never really painted a model, I'm a fan. Bravo!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Tossidin said:


> Hmmmm, finding my project log in page 3 must mean I am as slow as I expected!


Hmmmm, I fail massivly and find my log on page 8......

Anyway, I decided some time ago that I would go for best painted at this years "Invasion" tournament in September with a wolfguard army (Less models to paint ftw!).
Of course, with all the time I use painting my minis, I should have started a long time ago, which I did, and the same model is still not finished after something like 2-3 months "Headbut"
So, I looked for some inspiration to get me painting again, and looked through my old blood angels, Eldar and (now old)Space wolf project logs, and all the positive feedback I have gotten from you guys, and instantly I wanted to paint (See?1 That's how awesome you guys are!!!. To bad its 2 in the night....
But, I am posting here again to help motivate myself to painting, as I don't really have that much time if I wanna paint the army before September 18th. I dunno if it is possible, by I am going to try! (For Russ and The Allfather!)
As I don't like posting without giving you some pictures, I thought I could give you a "prewiev" of the Wolf guard terminator I have been painting on, and which will soon be finished (I hope! Months damn it!). I say "Prewiev" as I have posted him before in the model and painting section, but it is better than nothing I guess 
So, here he is, in all his painted "glory" (I have painted some more on him actually, will update pictures tomorrow hopefully)










So, expect more activity in this thread, and if you don't, tell me some bad things to get me going (please) :victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks awesome man!!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> So, expect more activity in this thread, and if you don't, tell me some bad things to get me going (please) :victory:


Hah, yeah. Sure, keep telling yourself that :grin:

Can't wait to see a fully painted army of that in person


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> ...But, I am posting here again to help motivate myself to painting....


Having let my project slip too I feel your pain.

On a more positive note maybe the rest has reinvigorated you.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

these are looking amazing keep up the good work +rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I have actuallly been painting today! :shok:

The wolf guard is soon (like, some hours left at least) finished, just need some detail work and the cape. 
I finished the actual face yesterday, doing it in a new "style" that didn't scream highlights. I actually like it, but maybe I need some touchups, like eyebrow and maybe lips. Beard is going to be red, just don't know how I will paint it.
Other than that, I started on another wolf guard some (long) time ago, and he is holding my first converted combiplasma. I am not too happy with the conversion, but I think I will be able to make it better in the future.
All my photos have some light effects in them (some more than others) due to me not having a studio, so there may be elements that look too good or bad (look at the face, one is done without the lamp on I think)
I will try to get better, neutral pictures of my finished products.










Shadowing for the light



























Next Wolf guard in line


















C&C is, as always, wery welcome! I won't win best painted if people don't tell me mistakes before the vote


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They look awesome! My only problem is the silver beneath the eye patch, it just looks out of place in my opinion. Over all they are excellent looking, the yellow contrasts rather nicely against the blue and your fur looks rather good. Pluss rep mate, I look forward to seeing this next one finished!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you 

The silver under the eyepatch is an unfinished nosering, I am going to finish it when I get around to painting the wolfclaws


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice puppies, i cant get mine to look that crisp and clean. have some rep for your work, my only criticism is your new face technique, i dont think it has the same effect as the normal one that screams highlights, but i envy your skill, could you give me a list of the layers you use on your power armour? thanks


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I love your stuff, actually love it!

Now for the C&C . 

On this model:



>


You have made the yellow look awesome, but have you highlighted it? :shok:. It looks really awesome so far, thats the only thing that lets it down _very slightly _for me. 

+Rep


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow your yellow makes my eyes water when i look at it lol its awesome. I love these models. They are so bright and lovely to look at. Keep painting more  have some rep.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments guys



Marneus Calgar said:


> You have made the yellow look awesome, but have you highlighted it? :shok:. It looks really awesome so far, thats the only thing that lets it down _very slightly _for me.
> 
> +Rep


Hehe, I think I mentioned it isn't totally finished yet? So no, I haven't highlighted it yet. Hoping to finish it soon, but I just found out I am having an exam in 2 days so...


Mcmuffin, I use these layers:
Spray: *Chaos black*
Basecoat:* Fenris grey* (2 waterd down layers)
Blacklining: 5:1 mix of *Chaos black* and *Fenris grey *(In between the 2 layers of basecoat)
Second basecoat: A mic of *Fenris grey* and *Space wolves grey* (Stupid me didn't note how I mixed it...) 2 Layer
Highlight: Mix of *the second basecoat* and *white* (Dunno how much, usually what suits me)
Second highlight: *Space wolves grey*

That should cover it


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry man .

They do look really really cool. Can't wait to see them finished, love the models, love the way they've been painted.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> Thanks for the nice comments guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting, i might try that scheme out on one of my grey hunters to see if i can get it to work right for me. thanks, and once again, your wolves are awesome. i love space wolves.....just so much...god i love them :biggrin:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks ^^

Now, time for celebration. My exam got canceled because of, dunno how to translate it into english, but the teachers are major pissed cause they don't get enough money, so they couldn't have any exams due to ignoring work (Lockout or something?). So, in a nutshell, I now have vacation :grin:
Now let's see if I can get something painted!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Tossidin said:


> Thanks ^^
> 
> Now, time for celebration. My exam got canceled because of, dunno how to translate it into english, but the teachers are major pissed cause they don't get enough money, so they couldn't have any exams due to ignoring work (Lockout or something?). So, in a nutshell, I now have vacation :grin:
> Now let's see if I can get something painted!


Ah, they are on strike . That sounds like good news . 

Oh, and 2000th post... Woo!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You are making good progress.

Keep it going.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

I couldn't find it in the thread, but how did you do your fur? 

I'm kind of stumped as to how I'm going to to it for my Khorne Lord


----------

